# John Sellick Silent Key



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm sorry to report the death of John Sellick after a long career as a MIMCo radio officer, shore technician, installation planner and latterly Head of the Ship Inspection & Surveys department.

John took a job as a shore technician at MIMCo's Southampton depot when he decided to give up the sea. After some years installing and repairing radio and electronic equipment aboard ships in Southampton and the surrounding area, John was offered a post in Chelmsford head office's Installation department, under the management of the late Jimmy Leadbitter. He was responsible for planning and implementation of the Company's radio/electronic installations during the surge in shipbuilding in the UK and overseas during the late 1970s and the 1989s.
When MIMCo was successful in the 1990s in winning the contract to provide ship radio survey and port state inspection service in the UK, with the breadth of knowledge gained during his career, John was the ideal candidate to head the service and I had no hesitation in appointing him.

John was diagnosed with mesothelioma in October last year and passed away shortly before Christmas. He will be much missed by the many friends he made within MIMCo and amongst it's clients.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I knew John from his Chelmsford days as a valued industry colleague. My condolences.


----------



## brianwholmes (Jan 14, 2022)

Ron Stringer said:


> I'm sorry to report the death of John Sellick after a long career as a MIMCo radio officer, shore technician, installation planner and latterly Head of the Ship Inspection & Surveys department.
> 
> John took a job as a shore technician at MIMCo's Southampton depot when he decided to give up the sea. After some years installing and repairing radio and electronic equipment aboard ships in Southampton and the surrounding area, John was offered a post in Chelmsford head office's Installation department, under the management of the late Jimmy Leadbitter. He was responsible for planning and implementation of the Company's radio/electronic installations during the surge in shipbuilding in the UK and overseas during the late 1970s and the 1989s.
> When MIMCo was successful in the 1990s in winning the contract to provide ship radio survey and port state inspection service in the UK, with the breadth of knowledge gained during his career, John was the ideal candidate to head the service and I had no hesitation in appointing him.
> ...


Sad news. Worked with John at Southampton MIMCO depot until he departed for Chelmsford. Helped me a lot in my first shore job


----------

